# old creepy blues of the 30-40 electric guitar laden minimalistic guitar riffs



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Someone most tell me the creepy stuff of Blues of these years music that would hardly if not play on radio, obscur blues pre-50 creepy & haunting, a bit a tad noisy, repetitive riffs over and over and overs , slow pace, like a snail.

:tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Is this the sort of stuff you were thinking of?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> Is this the sort of stuff you were thinking of?


yes most defenetly , thank you sir, this is incredible!:tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Couple of covers of old creepy tunes


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------

